# Hi - new member



## madaboutspurs (Sep 26, 2008)

Hello all
Got my TT just over a week ago and can't get the smile off my face.  Its an X reg 225 roadster in silver with black leather upholstery. Have I been lucky with the weather over the last four days (I work shift)! Unfortunately I'm back to work tomorrow for four days and it looks like the weather is going to change so its now back in the garage all snug and warm! Looking forward to meeting some of you soon. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome, you wait, nice clear cold day, roof down, heated seats on............it's great, enjoy the car :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I would normally say welcome but this week you can B*****er off :lol: :lol:


----------

